
`pagingDataAdapterOf` builder function for `PagingDataAdapter` in Kiel 1.2.0 - ibrahimyilmaz7
https://github.com/ibrahimyilmaz/kiel
======
ibrahimyilmaz7
Hi Android Fellas, pagingDataAdapterOf builder function for
PagingDataAdapter,which is alpha now, has been introduced in the version 1.2.0
of kiel. github:
[https://github.com/ibrahimyilmaz/kiel](https://github.com/ibrahimyilmaz/kiel)

Example usage: ```Kotlin private val adapter =
pagingDataAdapterOf<EntityListItem> { diff( areItemsTheSame = { old, new ->
old.entityData.id == new.entityData.id }, areContentsTheSame = { old, new ->
old == new } ) register( layoutResource = R.layout.item_entity, viewHolder =
::EntityListItemViewHolder, onBindBindViewHolder = { viewHolder, _, item ->
viewHolder.itemView.setOnClickListener { viewModel.select(item) }
viewHolder.binding.entityTitleTextView.text = item.title

    
    
                     viewHolder.binding.entityRemoveRelationAction.isVisible = item.isRemoveAvailable
                     if (item.isRemoveAvailable) {
                         viewHolder.binding.entityRemoveRelationAction.setOnClickListener {
                             viewModel.removeRelation(item)
                         }
                     }
                 }
             )
         }

``` Any feedback, idea or PR is always welcome Sincerely Ibra

